# JEE Projekt Ideen



## chrs (23. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich starte in meiner Freizeit regelmäßig Projekte an denen ich lernen kann, oft breche ich diese ab wenn ich merke das der maximale Lernfaktor ausgeschöpft ist, es geht also rein ums lernen, interessantes Thema sollte es trotzdem haben.

Nach meinen diversen 2Tier Desktop Applikationen, möchte ich nun gerne mit einem Application Server arbeiten, da ich auf der Arbeit Erfahrung mit dem "Application" Server Tomcat habe, tendiere ich in Richtung GlassFish, außerdem möchte ich mich in Spring einarbeiten.

Ich habe nur leider keine Ideen, für mein Projekt, .. ich sammle also Vorschläge... wer einen hat, rein damit!

Gruß chris


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2008)

Ich habe ein schönes Projekt für dich:
Finde heraus was der Unterschied zwischen einem Servletcontainer und einem Applicationserver ist.

SCNR


----------



## byte (24. Aug 2008)

Tomcat often is used as an app server, and for some scenarios it is perfectly suited to that role.


----------



## chrs (24. Aug 2008)

Application Server ist wohl nicht konkret genug definiert als das der Tomcat da nicht drunter fallen könnte, man beachte das in Anführungszeichen gesetzte Application, ..

Was spricht dagegen Spring als leichtgewichtigen Container ausschließlich für DI zu nutzen? Sowie  AOP von Spring zu nutzen?

Bitte um Aufklärung ;o


----------



## happy_robot (25. Aug 2008)

ich glaube hier kommt gerade so einiges an fundiertem halbwissen zusammen......... 

aber die fragen sind dennoch sehr gut ...die frequenz der antworten zeigt daß die fähigkeit zur definition von buzzwords dünn gesät ist


----------

